# Chocolate Drop Protein Bars



## flashpoint (Apr 10, 2004)

Well...tonight for the first time,

I came up with a good idea.

My former girlfriend made chocolate drop cookies for me...they are great...so I added whey to them, and they are even better...plus they add calories...good deal...I have yet to calculate the calories yet.

Ingredients:

1 stick butter or 1/2 cup margarine
2 cups sugar (yes 2 cups fucker)
1/2 cup cocoa
1/2 cup milk
2 and 1/2 cup quick-cooking oats (quick oats aka oatmeal lol)
1 tsp. vanilla
2 scoops protein

Optional Ingredients:

1/2 Cup finely chopped nuts (yuck)
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter (more calories! yay!)

Directions:

Bring butter, milk, sugar, and cocoa to a rolling boil.  Be sure to break up the clumped cocoa and keep stirring, don't let it sit, or it'll stick to the pot and burn, the cocoa that is.  Once boiling remove from heat, and blend in vanilla, protein, and oats...any other 'optional ingredients'.  Drop by teaspoonfuls onto waxed paper and let cool.  I drop them by big spoonfuls, so they are bigger cookies.  I also don't let them cool all the way, they are better a little chewy, although they willl harden out and be just as tasty.

let me know what you think dudes!


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 10, 2004)

Lol you the man,  good recipe tell your chick thanks and to give us some more recipes. she can run the musclefood section.  lol


----------

